# Temporizador de largo tiempo



## checomeza1408 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hola a todos gracias por aceptarme y darme respuesta ami peticion que es esta, necesito si alguien conoce de un temporizador de horaras practico y compacto lo necesito meter a un proyecto de recarga de baterias que se encuentra en paquete. El temporizador lo boy a usar en el cargador de las baterias pero lo necesito de horas para que entre a determinado tiempo cuando se le indique. si hay un diagrama mandemenlo porfa selos agradeceia muchisimo dios los bendiga gracias. micorreo es No está permitido publicar correos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 12, 2006)

checomeza1408 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos gracias por aceptarme y darme respuesta ami peticion que es esta, necesito si alguien conoce de un temporizador de horaras practico y compacto lo necesito meter a un proyecto de recarga de baterias que se encuentra en paquete. El temporizador lo boy a usar en el cargador de las baterias pero lo necesito de horas para que entre a determinado tiempo cuando se le indique. si hay un diagrama mandemenlo porfa selos agradeceia muchisimo dios los bendiga gracias. micorreo es xxxxxxx@xxxxx



Hola, y el tiempo siempre es el mismo? usted le dice cuando empiece?

Si es así, yo no tengo hechos, pero en el google hay muchísimos y bien hechoss , puede utilizar uno de los que han hecho para las insoladoras, solo modifique los tiempos.

O si no quiere programar micros, pruebe con contadores, como el CD4060, en su datasheet encontrará las fórmulas para el oscilador.

www.alldatasheet.com

Saludos


----------

